# Lobster and Mussels a la Dodi



## Dodi (Dec 8, 2007)

Ingredients

serve 6

750 g live lobster
750 ml cider
1 l dry white wine
1.5 kilo mussels, scraped and washed, debearded if necessary
6 shallots, finely chopped
1 tbs parsley chopped
4 garlic cloves
freshly ground black pepper
50 g butter
1 tbsp nut oil
1 small glass Calvados
1 bouquet garni parsley, bayleaf, thyme
450 ml double cream

Method

1) cut the lobsters in half , cut the tail in chunks, reserve the coral, break open the claws, do not crush the meat

2) bring half the cider and vine to the boil, put the mussels, shallots, parsley,pepper and garlic, cook covered until the mussels are open, shaking the pan often

3) remove the mussels from their shells, strain and reserve the juice

4) melt the butter with the oil and sauté the lobster pieces until they turn red, remove from the heat and flambé with the Calvados

5) return to the heat, stir in the remaining cider, wine and the reserved mussel juices, add the bouquet garni, reduce by a third

6) add the coral and cream and stir well, add the lobster pieces and the mussels, stirring frequently allow the sauce to thicken, remove the bouquet garni, season to taste.

Bon appetit!


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 8, 2007)

Sounds Awesome!!!!!!
The one question is; Is what you call "coral" what I would call "green icky stuff"?


----------



## Dodi (Dec 8, 2007)

but it wont be as nice, and don't forget that they don't eat meat so the icky stuff is almost clean!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 8, 2007)

Miss Dodi that sounds sooooooo delish. Wow! I can see only one small problem...It will serve 6 English Ladies, but only one hungry country boy. So what will you be having???


----------



## Dodi (Dec 8, 2007)

Eat what you want, I'll have the rest!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 8, 2007)

Dodi said:


> Eat what you want, I'll have the rest!!!


 
...But if I ate it all then what would you have? Naw! I'd be a gentleman, and only eat 5 of the 6 servings!


----------



## Dodi (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks mister gentleman, but don't worry I'll have the dessert


----------



## Renee Attili (Dec 8, 2007)

So then, What time should we come over for dinner and desert?


----------



## AllenOK (Dec 9, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> Sounds Awesome!!!!!!
> The one question is; Is what you call "coral" what I would call "green icky stuff"?


 
Well, it's been while since I've worked with fresh, live, lobster, but if memory serves, the "green icky stuff" is the "tomalley", a.k.a. the liver.  The "coral" is actually the roe/eggs, and is present only in female lobsters.  I believe the coral is located in the tail.

Someone with more experience, please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Dodi (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes the [FONT=Arial, Sans-Serif]coral is the [/FONT]roe/eggs, and is present only in female lobsters


----------



## Bilby (Dec 10, 2007)

We'd call the green icky stuff, mustard.


----------



## BBQ Mikey (Dec 14, 2007)

dodi, youre killin me with no pictures.


----------

